# cawley/lemay model 600



## wiredcycle (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi I'm new to the forums,i recently inherited a cawley/lemay model 600 beutiful woodstove and am having trouble finding anyone with the owners manual,my town hall says I need this to go by so I can hook it up saftly,any help would be apprieciated.Thanks


----------



## wiredcycle (Sep 8, 2012)

wiredcycle said:


> Hi I'm new to the forums,i recently inherited a cawley/lemay model 600 beutiful woodstove and am having trouble finding anyone with the owners manual,my town hall says I need this to go by so I can hook it up saftly,any help would be apprieciated.Thanks


Hi again,what I need to know is the manufacturers specifications if someone can help.Thanks


----------



## begreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Ask your town hall inspector if you can install it per NFPA 211 specs for an unlisted stove. If they agree then it will need 36" from combustibles in all directions. But this can be reduced to as little as 12" by using an NFPA 211 approved wall shielding method.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/stove_wall_clear


----------



## webbie (Sep 9, 2012)

If anyone has the manual, it's Buck:
http://stoves.com/


----------



## wiredcycle (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone thanks for the replys,I have e-mailed Buck but no reply back,begreen i'll have to stop at town hall and see what they say,if at all posible they do approve it I hope my homeowners ins. will also.Thanks again.Mark


----------



## brad goodwin (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and Cawley LeMay...just starting to refurbish a 600 myself......not sure if you were able to get the information you needed, but I do have a copy of the original owners manual...let me know what you need and I will try to scan a copy of the pages if that will help.


----------



## webbie (Oct 1, 2012)

Brad, I would love to post a copy in our wiki for the future.....

I would be glad to scan the entire thing if you can send me a good photocopy or the original (I will return it).
I have a quick feed scanner that makes short work of these and converts them to PDF.

I can PM you my address if you can do......


----------



## wiredcycle (Oct 2, 2012)

brad goodwin said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum and Cawley LeMay...just starting to refurbish a 600 myself......not sure if you were able to get the information you needed, but I do have a copy of the original owners manual...let me know what you need and I will try to scan a copy of the pages if that will help.


Brad of you have the manual I would like to get the clearances that the manufacturer recomends,my local town hall want to see this. I could post my email for you.thanks.oh I should also post a pic of the stove,she's a beauty


----------

